# In Latex Bild in Tabelle ausrichten



## Andreas_0815 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe ein dringendes Problem:
Ich muss mit Latex ein Bild in einem \multicolumn-Zellenverbund einer Tabelle anzeigen.
Das ist ansich kein Problem:
\multicolumn{2}{|c|}{\includegraphics[width=3cm, angle=30, origin=t]{logo.jpg}}
Diese Befehle benutze ich.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass das Bild nicht direkt in der linken unteren Ecke sitzt, sondern zirka 4 mm nach rechts und 5 mm nach oben verschoben.
Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben? Das Bild sollte links unten in der Ecke sein!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Und frohes Fest
MfG
Andreas_0815


----------



## Andreas_0815 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hey!

Habe das Problem gelöst!
\raisebox konnte mir helfen!
http://www.weinelt.de/latex/raisebox.html
da ist es genau erklärt.

MfG
Andreas


----------

